# Prayers Needed



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Need your prayers 2coolers... my son Jon had a motorcycle wreck today. Front brakes locked up and threw him off... he and the bike slid about 30 feet on the pavement.

Been at the hospital all afternoon. Scared the life out of me.







It's funny how all the Paramedic training I've had goes right out the window when it's MY son! So far we know he has a broken left hand, some type of internal knee injury to the left knee {unknown how bad yet} pretty severe laceration to the right knee, laceration to the left elbow, laceration/abrasion to his chin and lots of road rash!

We have to go to a specialist Monday or Tuesday and have an MRI done on the knee and more xrays of the hand.

Please pray that God will just put a hedge of protection around him and that this will just be a simple sprain in his knee and a non surgical fracture to the hand.

Thanks guyz n galz!
baylvr


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way for his full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayres on the way,from my family to yours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

prayers will be made .


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

In my prayers


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just saw this,


Dear Lord, thank you for this beautiful day that you have allowed us to wake up to. We praise your name on high. We are asking you this morning to touch Jon, Baylvr,s son, in Jesus name, mending any breaks or damage that might have been done. You are the Great Physician, so we are humbly asking you to heal him. Also, give his Mom peace and comfort in her heart and mind Lord , these are your children, and we thank you for this prayer and believe you are in charge. Be with the doctors and specialists too, letting them know that YOU are the healer,In Jesus name, AMEN



We await this praise report.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> I just saw this,
> 
> Dear Lord, thank you for this beautiful day that you have allowed us to wake up to. We praise your name on high. We are asking you this morning to touch Jon, Baylvr,s son, in Jesus name, mending any breaks or damage that might have been done. You are the Great Physician, so we are humbly asking you to heal him. Also, give his Mom peace and comfort in her heart and mind Lord , these are your children, and we thank you for this prayer and believe you are in charge. Be with the doctors and specialists too, letting them know that YOU are the healer,In Jesus name, AMEN
> 
> We await this praise report.


Beautiful! ~~Amen

You're definately on the right board luv2fish... you're 2cool!

Thank you all for your prayers! This has been a scary event for me... I thank you for your support! Jon is ok today... muscles are really sore and in alot of pain with both of his knees... but doing much better. It's so wonderful to have the support of fisherfolk... {{hugz}} thank you!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Same to ya Baylvr, (((HUGS)))) Laura


Baylvr(Mom), turn it over to the Lord, and he will take all your fears and scaredness away. We do this everyday with our five kiddos and grandbaby. And we feel so much better, when we let HIM take care of them. God Bless, have a great weekend, I got to go pack up stuff at my Dads house. He passed way a few months ago. We have been donating stuff to needy families.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

prayers sent the hopefully he will have a quick, miraculous recovery....he was pretty still pretty lucky that it wasn't worse... god was with him!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Baylvr,

I also just saw this (went fishing this morning).

Heavenly Father,

Please bless Jon with your healing touch. Relieve his pain, mend his skin abrasions as well as his hand and his knee. Cover him with your Holy Spirit giving him your protection and your grace. How wonderful your mercy and how deep your love! Show your abundance to Jon and his family.

Especially be with Baylvr. Give her your peace that passes understanding. Wrap her in your arms and let her be aware of your presence during difficult times.

I ask these things in the wonderful name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

prayer sent.i also was in a m/c 2 yrs ago.i hoe he recovers soon.jay


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

He's in our prayers


----------



## soccercoach (May 5, 2006)

I'll put your son in my prayers tonight!
*-Glory To God-*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, Soccercoach!

Welcome to 2Cool, and especially to the Food for the Soul forum.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Baylvr,

Any word on your son's condition? Can we get an update? Thanks so much.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi gang!! Sorry I didn't update you all!! He came out of it pretty well!! He still has a stabalizer on his left knee and his left hand! The thumb on the left hand was broken, but should heal nicely. The left knee they're just going to keep stablized and watch it. The doctor decided not to do an MRI right now as he feels it was just sprained really badly.

Glory to God though... as someone else said, "God held his head in his hands as he slid on the pavement, for there were no infirmities to his head or his back!"

Thank you all so much for your prayers... and for being my friend!!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hallelujah, Thine The Glory. Praise The Lord, For His Touch On This Young Man


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

baylvr said:


> Hi gang!! Sorry I didn't update you all!! He came out of it pretty well!! He still has a stabalizer on his left knee and his left hand! The thumb on the left hand was broken, but should heal nicely. The left knee they're just going to keep stablized and watch it. The doctor decided not to do an MRI right now as he feels it was just sprained really badly.
> 
> Glory to God though... as someone else said, "God held his head in his hands as he slid on the pavement, for there were no infirmities to his head or his back!"
> 
> Thank you all so much for your prayers... and for being my friend!!


I just saw this. Glad to hear it was not more serious.

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you, Jesus, for the good report. You are merciful to us! Please continue to bless this young man with complete healing and good health. Amen.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thank God. That's good news. I'm glad it wasn't worse. I did that when I was in and around the 9th grade. It scared my Dad and Mom really bad. Needless to say it was goodbye little Honda. CF?


----------

